# virtualbox install error on FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64



## mfaridi (Sep 9, 2010)

I want install Virtaulbox from port and I use FreeBSD 8.1 AMD 64 and I see this error 

```
Requires 32-bit libraries installed under /usr/lib32.
Do: cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32
```
and I run this command 

```
cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32
```
and after minute I see this error 

```
/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world-cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/../common  -I/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/../../libc/include -
std=gnu99  -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -
Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wunused-parameter -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -
Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S: Assembler messages:
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:36: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:39: Error: bad register expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:40: Error: bad register expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:42: Error: `8(%ebp)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:43: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:44: Error: `4(%ebp)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:45: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
ldconfig: warning: /usr/lib32: No such file or directory
```
and I have SRC directory in my system and I use Generic kernel


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

Turn off ccache and try again.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Turn off ccache and try again.



I clear ccache but I see that error again


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 9, 2010)

How I turn off ccache ?


----------



## aragon (Sep 9, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> How I turn off ccache ?


Depends how you turned it on, but you can try:


```
make -DNOCCACHE build32 install32
```


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 9, 2010)

when I use this command 

```
make -DNOCCACHE build32 install32
```
I see this error 
	
	



```
===> lib/csu/i386-elf (obj,depend,all,install)
/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world-cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/../common  -I/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/../../libc/include -std=gnu99  -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wunused-parameter -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S: Assembler messages:
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:36: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:39: Error: bad register expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:40: Error: bad register expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:42: Error: `8(%ebp)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:43: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:44: Error: `4(%ebp)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
/usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf/crt1_s.S:45: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/csu/i386-elf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
ldconfig: warning: /usr/lib32: No such file or directory
```
and I can not install virtualbox


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 14, 2010)

I deinstall or remove 
	
	



```
ccache
```
 and all config files was depend on ccache ,and reboot system  but I see that error again


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 14, 2010)

I need help , I have to install VirtualBox and test some services


----------



## mix_room (Sep 14, 2010)

install it from a package?


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 28, 2010)

after long time update port tree and packages , I can not install Virtualbox from port , so I install with 
	
	



```
pkg_add
```
 and it work good , but old version is installed and I can not update it with 
	
	



```
portmaster
```


----------



## t0ken (Sep 29, 2010)

I had this same exact issue.  I fixed with updating sources and rebuilding world with -DNOCCACHE=yes 

ex:
[cmd=]make -DNOCCACHE=yes buildworld[/cmd]


----------



## SIFE (Sep 29, 2010)

try to rebuild world/kernel then install virtualbox .


----------



## Ralph_Ellis (Sep 29, 2010)

*VirtualBox install Error*

Before going to the trouble of rebuilding the kernel, you may want to try a version of /etc/make.conf with no customizations. Essentially, save a copy of your current make.conf and try the install with an empty make.conf
Some ports are very sensitive about any extra commands in make.conf


----------

